# SSBBW Excited to make small rides struggle under her weight:))



## anonymous.viewerun (Oct 13, 2016)

I am big fun of SSBBW and the most exiting thing for me is when I can see these ladies with their huge and nicely shaped bodies making a lot of stuff around struggling to hold their weight
I love when you girls does not care about the weight limits for example of chairs, beds, motorbikes or even kiddie rides.
Once I have seen BBW girl trying to ride clock ride in walmart...ohhh gosh it was so amazing she just simply did not care that it is meant for children she just jumped on it making the whole thing bending a lot and creaking under her weight another girl probably her friend just put the coin into that machine and it began lol this clock was too weak to go with her 360 degs around so it was going 90 degs left and 90 degs right anyway she had a lot of fun taking a ride and decided to punish it because it is not carrying her weight properly lol She started to bounce a lot until the seat went completely down lol what is weird they made another short movie where few minutes later it was going proper way with child on board It seems these ride are really difficult to be damaged 
Come on girls can any of you reveal her own story of forcing some smal ride or other small thing to manage her weight while she had a lot of fun making it struggle under her??
I am wondering if it is exciting up to some extend for you SSBBW girls to feel and make these thing bending crushing creaking and begging you get off pleaseee get of me

I would like to see for example 4 or 6 girls trying to seat on small 3 people swing or see few SSBBW girls getting into the elevator to see how cabin is sinking down under their weight and making loud sound overloaded.

I think I could even pay to see that ))


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 13, 2017)

Great fantasy


----------



## Warrior (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes, thats great!! When SSBBWs bring things too struggle, bending or breaking under their weight. It is fantastic, when SSBBWs sits on kids rides, smal furniture or weak beds!!


----------



## op user (Jan 15, 2017)

There used to be a thread titled "Thinks we break" but it has not been updated a long time ago.


----------



## Warrior (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes I know the thread but it should be updated. Did nobody has new experiences?


----------



## Tracii (Jan 21, 2017)

I stopped for dinner with a friend and when we both sat down in the booth it creaked loudly.
I moved to the other side just to keep from having it break.
My date was a pretty big guy so there was a lot of weight on the one side of the booth with both of us on it.


----------



## tjw1971 (May 8, 2017)

The problem is, you have to have a BBW or SSBBW who is truly comfortable with her size to play around like this. I've had the good fortune of dating a couple of women who were, but my wife isn't such a willing participant with all of that anymore. (She's ok with being "big" to a point, but is definitely too self-conscious to goof around in public, seeing what can or can't support her weight.)

One of my ex-g/f's tried to ride one of those toy horses in a park that's on a big spring sunk into the ground, and was amused by how she could make it bend all the way over under her weight, diving its nose or tail into the ground. She also got a kick out of sitting on this giant scale in a science museum we visited one time. It was part of a big exhibit on the human body, nutrition, health, etc. The scale looked like a gigantic version of a grocery store scale for produce, with a big dial and needle hanging from the ceiling and a giant "basket" big enough to sit in. I forget now what it weighed up to, but I think the dial was labeled up to 300lbs. She was heavy enough to make it go all the way around the dial and bottom out, reading somewhere a little past the 0 at it's limit. She actually sat there for a minute, yelling at me to come take a look -- not caring in the least that other people were around, looking at her as they walked past.

The other ex g/f who wasn't at all shy about her weight was into weightlifting for many years and had a large frame anyway. After she had a kid, she kept slowly packing on more weight but carried it pretty proportionately. She had been used to the idea that gaining weight was a GOOD thing when lifting weights, since more muscle mass meant more weight. So when she got up to around 300-310lbs., her only question was if I thought she looked good at her current size. After I said yes, she was happy to weigh herself in front of me any time just to check where she was at. I remember being awed the first time we were at my place, and she jogged across the room to grab the phone when it rang. Her leg muscles were really huge and she had no problem running or jumping, as though she weighed half what she really did. My living room floor actually heaved with each step as she strided towards the phone. I mean, I've felt a floor vibrate when a big person walks around but she really had it flexing!


----------



## Warrior (May 10, 2017)

Hi tjw!
I'm glad to read that you're back. And to learn new experiences with your ex girlfriends!




tjw1971 said:


> The problem is, you have to have a BBW or SSBBW who is truly comfortable with her size to play around like this. I've had the good fortune of dating a couple of women who were, but my wife isn't such a willing participant with all of that anymore. (She's ok with being "big" to a point, but is definitely too self-conscious to goof around in public, seeing what can or can't support at me to come take a look -- not !


----------

